# One Mozart movement



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Choose only one Mozart movement (overtures are fine as well) you can listen for the rest of your life. If you refuse, you will be tortured for eternity. You will also be forced to listen to this movement every now and then.

I'll choose the first movement of Sinfonia Concertante for Violin and Viola.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Slow movement piano concerto no.21, something like that.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

The miraculous finale of the "Jupiter" Symphony.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Animal the Drummer said:


> The miraculous finale of the "Jupiter" Symphony.


Sublime perfection by the great genius, after he studied more of J. S. Bach's manuscripts.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Piano concerto 17 : Andante :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Ist movement Piano Concerto No. 24.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

String Quintet No. 4 in G minor, K. 516: *I. Allegro.*

I _could_ listen to this for eternity.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Another possible option: 2nd movement of the 9th Piano Concerto ...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The uniquely beautiful slow movement to Symphony 39. Nothing he wrote moves me more. Not much in classical music does, to be frank.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

1st movement of Piano concerto no.20.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Pure and simple,


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2016)

Denied 99.99% of Mozart's work? I might as well be tortured for eternity. Impossible to choose.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Jerome said:


> Denied 99.99% of Mozart's work? I might as well be tortured for eternity. Impossible to choose.


Good point, however sometimes one must choose in life


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Flip a coin:

First movement Clarinet Cto,
First Movement Vln/Vla Sinfonia Concertante
Magic Flute Overture
Jupiter Symphony finale
c-minor Serenade Menuetto
First movement Haffner Symphony
igaro Overture


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

1st movement of symphony no. 40. That's a good state of mind.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The opening movement to piano concerto #21...


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Are sections of his Requiem allowed as "movement"?

If yes - Lacrimosa.
If not - I'll go with the Jupiter finale. EDIT - No, the 2nd movement of Piano Concerto no.23.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

First movement of String Quartet No. 19. That would give me a choice of Sonority or Dissonance to listen to for eternity.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

1st mov. Piano Concerto No. 27


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Piano concerto 22, 2nd movement:


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

2nd movement of symphony no.29, which is beautiful and serene and would be a great piece to listen to while thinking about all the other Mozart movements I might have chosen instead.


----------



## Harold in Columbia (Jan 10, 2016)

The sextet from _The Marriage of Figaro_.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Piano concerto 17 : Andante :tiphat:


That's an exceptionally beautiful movement.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

My brain seems to be telling me it's the middle movement of the Prague Symphony, which has been running through my head for some time.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Third movement, Adagio, from the String Quintet in G minor, K. 516.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Third movement, menuetto, from Symphony No. 39 if played fast enough so that it barely sounds like a minuet, a la Harnoncourt. It's atypical, but by far my favorite Mozart movement (that I have heard to date).


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

DiesIraeCX said:


> Third movement, Adagio, from the String Quintet in G minor, K. 516.


Great choice (Tchaikovsky would have approved), although I might alternatively choose the first movement of that same work.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

ArtMusic said:


> Sublime perfection by the great genius, after he studied more of J. S. Bach's manuscripts.


Can't see anything wrong with that. Mozart said: "Here's something everyone can learn from!"


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Please stay on topic.

Remember that Religion and Politics unconnected to Classical Music belong in the social groups.

Some posts have been removed.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I'll go with the final movement of the Jupiter. It often makes my eyes fill with tears.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

To spare repeating from Dim's pick, especially because I feel I'd pick the same, I will nominate the _andante_ from his *19th quartet*, which would play fittingly in my repose.

Alternatively, if I intend to live the rest of eternity in wakefulness and with impetus, I opt for the finale of the *39th Symphony*.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Clarinet concerto, adagio.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Jupiter finale. Recently heard it live. Would do it again.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Probably K.464 String Quartet #18 in A 3rd mov. Andante, is what I'd likely choose.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Stavrogin said:


> Are sections of his Requiem allowed as "movement"?
> 
> If yes - Lacrimosa.
> If not - I'll go with the Jupiter finale. EDIT - No, the 2nd movement of Piano Concerto no.23.


Piano Concerto No.23 In A Major, K 488 Adagio, yes. It's the music I used to go to when I wanted to be soothed. It's sublimely beautiful in any case.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Really impossible task.

why dont you ask this question about meddelssohn or schumann or ravel or debussy or boccherini vivalid etc etc


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I'll go with the first movement Allegro from the string quintet in G minor


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

stomanek said:


> Really impossible task.
> 
> why dont you ask this question about meddelssohn or schumann or ravel or debussy or boccherini vivalid etc etc


Probably because for many people it would also be a near impossible task to answer the same question for Debussy, Ravel, Schumann, etc. I know you enjoy separating Mozart from the mere mortals, but many enjoy the music of the composers you mentioned just as much as you enjoy Mozart.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

DiesIraeCX said:


> Probably because for many people it would also be a near impossible task to answer the same question for Debussy, Ravel, Schumann, etc. I know you enjoy separating Mozart from the mere mortals, but many enjoy the music of the composers you mentioned just as much as you enjoy Mozart.


I know that - but it would have made it easier for me to participate in the thread.


----------

